# [A] Vintage for the kids



## Tobstar23 (5. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Für meine beiden Mädels soll es neue Räder geben. Einmal 20" für die Kleine und dann 26" für die Große. Und da stolperte ich doch glatt über einen älteren GT-Rahmen in 26", der lediglich 12,5" Rahmen Höhe hat. Perfekt für die Große. Also schnell noch geschaut, ob es sowas für die Kleine auch gibt. Und siehe da, einen Rahmen entdeckt, der dem ein oder anderen hier bekannt vorkommen dürfte.


----------



## Tobstar23 (5. März 2021)

Und das sind die beiden Teile. Einmal Stahl, einmal Alu. Während ich Gabeln suche, diskutieren die Damen über die Farben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (5. März 2021)

20"-Gabel wird wohl eine von fernwegs. Aber für das 26-Zoll soll es eine mit geraden Gabelscheiden werden. Jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## joglo (5. März 2021)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Aber für das 26-Zoll soll es eine mit geraden Gabelscheiden werden. Jemand nen Tipp?


Kona P2 bzw. Cannondale P-bone, leider beide recht gesucht und teuer.
Manchmal taucht in den Kleinanzeigen ein ganzes billiges Bike mit gerader Gabel auf z.B. bei eingen Modellen von MT Racing oder Sundance (einzig musst Du aufpassen, das ist manchmal für 1").
Neu von Aliexpress usw. halt Carbongabeln.


----------



## Binem (6. März 2021)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> 20"-Gabel wird wohl eine von fernwegs. Aber für das 26-Zoll soll es eine mit geraden Gabelscheiden werden. Jemand nen Tipp?


Ich habe zweimal die mosso aus China verbaut ist aber ein Stilbruch denke ich..


----------



## joglo (6. März 2021)

Noch ein Nachtrag, nicht gerade aber ne sehr schöne und leichte Alugabel die ich mir gut dazu vorstellen könnte gibts hier:








						Shogun Fat Alloy MTB Aluminium-Gabel, 1 1/8" Gewindeschaft, 190mm, Alu roh, NOS  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Shogun Fat Alloy MTB Aluminium-Gabel, 1 1/8" Gewindeschaft, 190mm, Alu roh, NOS in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Tobstar23 (6. März 2021)

Danke für die Tipps. Chinacarbon hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber da wird es auch schon dünn bei V-Brakes. Dann vielleicht die Mosso. Aber erstmal in die Kleinanzeige aus @joglo  Beitrag schauen.


----------



## Binem (6. März 2021)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Chinacarbon hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber da wird es auch schon dünn bei V-Brakes. Dann vielleicht die Mosso. Aber erstmal in die Kleinanzeige aus @joglo  Beitrag schauen.


Das kommt auf deine Einbauhöhe an, 
Mosso funktioniert anstelle einer kleinen Federgabel, die in den Kleinanzeigen nur wenn der Rahmen mit Starrgabel vorgesehen war. Sehr coole Gabel übrigens


----------



## Tobstar23 (6. März 2021)

In dem Rahmen war eine Marzocchi XC 700, die hat, soweit ich es herausgefunden habe, 415mm EBH. Laut Katalog gab es das Rad auch mit GT Bologna Starrgabel. Ich denke "kleine Federgabel" könnte dann passen, oder?


----------



## Tobstar23 (6. März 2021)

Die Shogun ist tatsächlich richtig cool. Aber das Gewinde schreckt mich etwas ab. Und dass der Schaft so lang ist. Das Steuerrohr hat 95mm...


----------



## Binem (6. März 2021)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> In dem Rahmen war eine Marzocchi XC 700, die hat, soweit ich es herausgefunden habe, 415mm EBH. Laut Katalog gab es das Rad auch mit GT Bologna Starrgabel. Ich denke "kleine Federgabel" könnte dann passen, oder?


Die Mosso M5VE hat 425mm mm.
hier der Dealer meines  Vertrauens:








						54.34US $ 10% OFF|Mosso Gabel M5L M6 M5 M5E M5EV M3 MTB Bike Gabel Geeignet für 26 27,5 29er Straße Fahrrad Gabel v bremse Vorne Gabeln Kegel Gloss Matte|Fahrrad Gabel|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




da hst du jetzt die Qual der Wahl, 10mm zu wenig bei der Shogun, oder 10 zu viel bei der Mosso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (7. März 2021)

So, den ersten (kleineren) Ärger gab es mit dem Stahlrahmen jetzt auch schon. Lies sich aber lösen. Und direkt 350g gespart. Nachdem die Bremse runter war, waren es fast nochmal soviel. Nicht, dass ich bei dem Projekt allzu sehr aufs Gewicht achte, aber das hat mich auch ein wenig geschockt.


----------



## Tobstar23 (7. März 2021)

Und am 20"-Laufradsatz hab ich auch mit der Kleinen rumgespielt. Ist ein LRS aus einem MTB Cycletech. Was kann man sich denn da hinten trauen?


----------



## Tobstar23 (7. März 2021)

Laufräder für die Große stehen schon komplett mit Reifen da. Hatte da noch nen Vintage-LRS.


----------



## Tobstar23 (10. März 2021)

So die erste Gabel ist da. Und fürs 26" irrt grad eine Pepperoni durch Deutschland. Hat jemand nen heißen Tipp für eine Sattelstütze in 26,4mm?


----------



## Tobstar23 (11. März 2021)

Und da ist sie. Nicht gerade, aber: "Schon ganz schön cool".  Was will Papa mehr.


----------



## Tobstar23 (11. März 2021)

Schnell mal zusammengesteckt. Die Pepperoni ist ganz schön fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (12. März 2021)

gefällt mir gut!!


----------



## Tobstar23 (19. März 2021)

Die Rahmen und Gabeln sind jetzt erstmal beim Lackierer. Mit einer 4jährigen durch Treks Project One Website zu klicken, war eine interessante Erfahrung Und dann noch mit Farbfächer in RAL übersetzen 
Aber nach 2 Tagen hatten wir ein Farbschema, das gleiche wie die Große 2 Tage vorher...


----------



## Tobstar23 (26. März 2021)

Kleiner Appetitanreger


----------



## Tobstar23 (26. März 2021)

Ich wollte nur mit dem Bullitt angeben  
Hier nun die neue Lackierung.


----------



## tomasius (26. März 2021)

Oha! Meine schöne Dosenlackierung ist dahin.  Schön ist es geworden! 
Ich verfolge deine Projekte weiterhin. Bei mir ist momentan Stillstand, da ich täglich stundenlang mit dem Bauen von Rampen und ausgiebigen Trainingsrunden beschäftigt bin. Da scheint noch ein weiteres Familienmitglied Fahrrad-verrückt zu werden.  
Ach ja, bei Bedarf kann ich euch gerne individuelle GT Decals dafür anfertigen.  

Tom


----------



## Tobstar23 (27. März 2021)

Ich versuche mit dem Projekt auch die Liebe zum Rad weiterzugeben. 
Die ersten Teile trudeln auch langsam ein. 

Muss heute mal Inventur in meinem Schuppen machen. Vielleicht bin ich schon weiter als gedacht. 
@tomasius  Auf das Angebot mit den Decals komm ich bestimmt nochmal zurück.


----------



## Tobstar23 (27. März 2021)

Inventur war recht erfolgreich. Irgendwo schlummern da aber noch ein paar Teile.


----------



## Tobstar23 (27. März 2021)

Könnte natürlich nicht warten und musste direkt ein bisschen schrauben.


----------



## Tobstar23 (29. März 2021)

Falls hier jemand mitliest und was anzubieten hätte sowie für mich als Einkaufsliste, ich benötige noch:

Sattelklemmbolzen in schön
Schnellspanner
Bremsen in schön oder sogar leicht (ich bevorzuge normalerweise AVID, aber der Markt ist grad leer - überlege Litepro zu nehmen, aber die bekommt man nur in China)
Vorbauten 1x 25,4 mm, 1x 31,8 mm vorzugweise auch leicht
Sattelstütze 26,4 mm
Leichte Pedale mit Grip
Kassetten 1x 10fach 11-28, 1x 9fach 11-32, 34, 36
*Schalthebel Shimano XT 750 oder 760 silber 9fach *(oder ein anderes Shimano 9fach-Set, gibt es 2x9 als Set?)
*Schalthebel oder GripShift SRAM 10fach (was meint ihr?)*
*Sattel in leicht mit ein wenig Pink*

Mensch, das erscheint gar nicht mehr so viel. Dann natürlich noch Züge und Hüllen. Als Griffe kommt Lenkerband zum Einsatz, das kommt aber zum Schluss. Da können die Damen sich nochmal ne coole Farbe aussuchen, wenn sie wollen.


----------



## joglo (30. März 2021)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Falls hier jemand mitliest und was anzubieten hätte sowie für mich als Einkaufsliste, ich benötige noch:
> 
> Bremsen in schön oder sogar leicht (ich bevorzuge normalerweise AVID, aber der Markt ist grad leer -


ich schaue nachher mal nach, habe recht viele Avid im Keller. Welche Farbe? Silber oder dunkelgrau?


Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Kassetten 1x 10fach 11-28, 1x 9fach 11-32, 34, 36
> *Schalthebel Shimano XT 750 oder 760 silber 9fach *(oder ein anderes Shimano 9fach-Set, gibt es 2x9 als Set?)
> *Schalthebel oder GripShift SRAM 10fach (was meint ihr?)*


Welchen Antrieb willst Du denn eigentlich montieren? Sind die gezeigten Schaltwerke gesetzt? Finde ehrlich gesagt beide nicht besonders schön... Weder klassisch ala XT739 noch cool ala X9 Alukäfig. Was ich mir beides besser vorstellen könnte.

Ich würde auf keinen Fall bei Kindern einen Umwerfer montieren, auch nicht wenn's klassisch aussehen soll.
10-fach und 11-28 halte ich auch für ungeeignet weil die Sprünge da viel zu klein zwischen den Gängen sind und Kinder erfahrungsgemäß eher noch nicht ständig den Gang optimieren wollen.
Meine Empfehlung wäre eher ne möglichst große Bandbreite abzudecken.
Beim 26er mit 9 oder 10fach, beim 24er mit 8 oder 9fach.
Die montierten Schaltwerke sollten 11-36 Kassetten maximal schaffen.
Wenn Du ordentlich in die Berge willst wäre 11-42 o.ä. besser, da brauchst aber recht moderne und optisch neumodisch/häßliche Schaltwerke.

Deshalb würde ich sowas wie 10-fach 11-36 (mit RR flatbar Hebel wie Tiagra, hätte ich übrigens auch über), 9fach 11-34 mit XT750 Trigger oder 8fach 11-32 mit z.B. STX RC Hebel planen um mal ganz gänig und auch gut gebraucht erhältliche Kombis vorschlagen.
Ne Ganganzeige ist für Kinder hilfreich, gibts bei den alten Trigger eher selten (aber auch LX und STX RC 8fach hatten entsprechende Varianten). 8&9 fach Hebel wären evtl. auch neu aus günstigen Serien noch empfehlenswert.
Für das SRAM Schaltwerk gibts auch neu und günstig einen X4 8fach Trigger mit Ganganzeige.
Drehgriff nur leichtgängige (SRT600 aus den 90zigern als Bsp sind nix für Kinder, Sachs oder neuere SRAM (Shimano oder SRAM Varianten) viel besser).
Achja, Drehgriff für 10fach ist schwierig, für Shimano gibts nix, SRAM nur X0 die teuer und rar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (30. März 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> ich schaue nachher mal nach, habe recht viele Avid im Keller. Welche Farbe? Silber oder dunkelgrau?


Die Farbe wäre mir egal. Ich habe noch je einmal SD5 in Schwarz und SD SL in Silber. Die zu ergänzen wäre cool, ich würde aber auch komplette Sets nehmen. Im Handel gibt es grad nur Deore. Wobei die ja auch nicht schlecht sind, nur in meinen Augen nicht so cool ;-)


joglo schrieb:


> Welchen Antrieb willst Du denn eigentlich montieren? Sind die gezeigten Schaltwerke gesetzt?


Danke für die ganzen Infos, ich lass mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Zu meinem bisherigen Planungen: Die Schaltwerke sind in erster Linie schon im Haus. Daraus abgeleitet war, das 26-Zoll mit 2x9 aufzubauen.(32/22 auf 11/32,34,36) Am 20-Zoll finde ich mittellange Schaltwerke schon etwas nah am Boden, daher das gezeigte kurze Apex. Offiziell kann das nur 28 Zähne, ich hab aber schon von Leuten gehört, die es mit 32 Zähnen gefahren haben wollen. Somit für das 20-Zoll 1x10, ein 30er Kettenblatt ist auch schon da, somit war da 30 auf 11/28 oder 32 geplant. Das die alten GripShift nicht geeignet sind, hatte ich auch schon gelesen, aber bei den 10fach kann man wohl recht leicht die Federspannung verringern, so daß ich mir das gut vorstellen kann. Trigger wäre aber auch okay, damit kam die Große auch von Anfang an gut klar.


----------



## Tobstar23 (10. April 2021)

So, das Thema Bremsen ist erledigt. Dank @tomasius und @joglo gibt es jetzt einmal Avid komplett und einmal Litepro mit Avid-Hebeln. Und für das 9fach-System sind die Schalthebel auch gefunden. Und auch ein weiteres Ergebnis der Kleinanzeigenjagd ist eingetroffen:


----------



## Tobstar23 (18. April 2021)

So, los geht's! Der erste Steuersatz ist drin, auch wenn er sich etwas über meine Lackentfernung beschwert hat. Danach geht es aber erstmal flott weiter. Es hieß direkt: Papa, mein Rad ist ja schon fast fertig! Ja, fast...


----------



## Tobstar23 (19. April 2021)

Sonderangebot direkt in der Nachbarschaft. Da konnte ich nicht widerstehen


----------



## Tobstar23 (21. April 2021)

So, für die Kleine wird 10fach GripShift getestet, Trigger scheinen für sie noch etwas schwer bedienen zu sein. Zur Not wäre ein Wechsel aber schnell möglich, da ich selbst 10fach SRAM fahre.


----------



## Tobstar23 (25. April 2021)

Kurbeln sind fertig! Vielen Dank @kurbeltom 
Einmal Mini-Xt (140mm), einmal Baby-Vierkant (120mm).


----------



## Tobstar23 (29. April 2021)

Kurze Wasserstandsmeldung 


Wenn die Räder fertig sind muss ich mal schöne Fotos machen.


----------



## Tobstar23 (29. April 2021)

Ich benötige noch:
Zugumlenkung Tretlager für 1fach-Schaltung - Gibt es das?
Pedale
Vierkant-Innenlager - Wie bestimme ich die Länge der Welle?


----------



## joglo (29. April 2021)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Ich benötige noch:
> Zugumlenkung Tretlager für 10fach-Schaltung - Gibt es das?


sollte mit der Anzahl der Gänge ja nix zu tun haben


Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Vierkant-Innenlager - Wie bestimme ich die Länge der Welle?


Einfach ein Tretlager dass Du rumliegen hast montieren und dann die Kurbel drauf und noch checken wie viel Du mit den Armen bzw. Kettenblatt noch Platz zu Rahmen hast und entsprechend eines mit kürzerer Welle bestellen.
Für Q-Faktor und üblicherweise auch Kettenlinie (bei EinfachKurbel vorne) sollte es so weit wie möglich zum Rahmen hin gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (29. April 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> sollte mit der Anzahl der Gänge ja nix zu tun haben


Das war ein Tippfehler. Es sollte 1fach heißen. Hab das mal korrigiert. Ich hätte also gerne was ohne Umlenkung für den Umwerfer. Einfach ne normale halbieren?


----------



## din_format (1. Mai 2021)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> So, für die Kleine wird 10fach GripShift getestet, Trigger scheinen für sie noch etwas schwer bedienen zu sein. Zur Not wäre ein Wechsel aber schnell möglich, da ich selbst 10fach SRAM fahre.


Wenn du die Feder im Schalthebel etwas kürzt, dann läuft der Hebel mit weniger Kraftaufwand. Ich hab die Feder bei meiner Tochter 2 bis 3 mm kürzer gemacht.


----------



## Tobstar23 (14. Mai 2021)

Das erste Mal mit Kette


----------



## Tobstar23 (21. Mai 2021)

Ich dachte, das "Alloy" auf der Stütze bezog sich auf den Kopf. Naja, hübsch ist sie trotzdem.


----------



## Tobstar23 (21. Mai 2021)

Das 20-Zoll hat jetzt auch eine Kette:

32 Zähne funktionieren zumindest im Stand mit dem Schaltwerk auch gut.


----------



## Tobstar23 (21. Mai 2021)

Und jetzt noch mal in voller Pracht. Das 20-Zoll ist zu 98% fertig. Lenker kürzen und Griffe fehlen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (4. Juni 2021)

So, vor der Fotosession kommt das wiegen. 
Das 20-Zoll wiegt zufriedenstellende 7,75 kg. Damit ist es 750g leichter als das Cycletech der großen Schwester. Passt!
Das 26-Zoll ist 11,5 kg schwer. Da ist also noch Tuningpotential vorhanden. Leichtere Stütze und Sattel sind schon da, passen aber ergonomisch und optisch noch nicht so gut. Und bei den Laufrädern geht bestimmt auch noch was. Jemand nen Tipp für leichte 26-Zoll-Felge für Felgenbremse???
Fotosession folgt hoffentlich dieses Wochenende noch.


----------



## Binem (4. Juni 2021)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Jemand nen Tipp für leichte 26-Zoll-Felge für Felgenbremse???


Wie Vintage soll das denn sein?


----------



## Tobstar23 (4. Juni 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Wie Vintage soll das denn sein?


Ach, das Vintage war nur auf das Ausgangsmaterial beim großen Rahmen bezogen. Wenn es funktioniert und die Optik nicht zerstört, verbaut der Papa alles.


----------



## Tobstar23 (4. Juni 2021)

din_format schrieb:


> Wenn du die Feder im Schalthebel etwas kürzt, dann läuft der Hebel mit weniger Kraftaufwand. Ich hab die Feder bei meiner Tochter 2 bis 3 mm kürzer gemacht.


Jo, dat läuft! Hab die Feder bestimmt um 4-5 Windungen gekürzt und jetzt fliegt das Schaltwerk nur so über die Ritzel.


----------



## Binem (5. Juni 2021)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Ach, das Vintage war nur auf das Ausgangsmaterial beim großen Rahmen bezogen. Wenn es funktioniert und die Optik nicht zerstört, verbaut der Papa alles.











						13.5US $ 25% OFF|Litepro 412 Folding Bike Short Arm Kurz bein V bremse CNC Super Licht Lange Arm Lange bein V Bremse Klemme Modifiziert Bremsen|Bicycle Brake|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




die finde ich ganz gut, eigentlich verbaue ich seit jahren die avid single digit aber die ist ja nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## Tobstar23 (5. Juni 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> die finde ich ganz gut, eigentlich verbaue ich seit jahren die avid single digit aber die ist ja nicht mehr zu bekommen.


Nee, nee, nee, ich suche Felgen! Bremsen hab ich schon. Und zwar genau die 
Muss aber ehrlich sagen, die Avid sind schon besser. 
Also, wer kennt 26-Zoll-Felgen, die leichter sind als eine Mavic 217 und eine Mavic 221? Die sind momentan vorn und hinten drauf.


----------



## Tobstar23 (5. Juni 2021)

So, die Räder sind zu 99% fertig und zu 100% fahrbereit. Die Freude ist riesig bei den Pilotinnen und ihre neuen Maschinen werden bereits ausgiebig genutzt. 
Hier nun ein paar Bilder. 
20 Zoll GT-Stomper


----------



## Tobstar23 (5. Juni 2021)

26 Zoll GT Palomar


----------



## Tobstar23 (21. Juni 2021)

Nach den ersten Ausfahrten direkt erstmal die Pedale gewechselt. Für plötzliche Wechsel der Trittfrequenz waren die anderen nix. Nun sollte ausreichend Grip vorhanden sein.


----------



## Tobstar23 (7. Februar 2022)

So, mittlerweile sind auch die Decals drauf. Vielen Dank nochmal dafür an @tomasius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (22. März 2022)

Kleines Update bei den Laufräder. 
Einmal für die Große, dank @leftyben


----------



## Tobstar23 (22. März 2022)

Und für die kleine Dame gab es auch eine integrierte Klingel nur mit anderem Label


----------

